
BT sues Google over Android 'patent infringements' - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16243414
======
DanBC
BT are the same people who realised, a bit too late, that they had the patent
for hyperlinks.

(<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/1072484.stm>)

They did, eventually, lose that.

